# Brief Case



## Polar Bear (Oct 9, 2017)

I have used Maxpedition in the past. Need something new not looking military. Maxpedition could corner the market if they would change there colors.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 9, 2017)

Price range @Polar Bear ?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> Maxpedition could corner the market if they would change there colors.



Could not agree anymore on this one.  Same with Hill People Gear.  
Hill People Gear | Real use gear for backcountry travelers


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2017)

Timbuk2 has been great, come in normal colors. I have used the same bag from them for six years....no issues.

Custom Messenger Bags | Laptop Messenger Bags Backpacks - Timbuk2 Bags


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 9, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Price range @Polar Bear ?


Not a price range. If it is good and fits the purpose. Money is not a problem within reason. 300 minus. Not looking for leather.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Could not agree anymore on this one.  Same with Hill People Gear.
> Hill People Gear | Real use gear for backcountry travelers


They make a great product, but I need civilian colors.



Kraut783 said:


> Timbuk2 has been great, come in normal colors. I have used the same bag from them for six years....no issues.
> 
> Custom Messenger Bags | Laptop Messenger Bags Backpacks - Timbuk2 Bags


Have tried to work with them in the past. Not big enough. This is what I carry now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> They make a great product, but I need civilian colors.



Which reminds me. Paging @Mac_NZ - I'm still "in" if you ever have time to work on the project we discussed.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 9, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Which reminds me. Paging @Mac_NZ - I'm still "in" if you ever have time to work on the project we discussed.


He makes some great stuff


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 9, 2017)

I will carry you across the fire if needed.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 9, 2017)

If you're looking for a messenger bag, you could just get something from the trade shows. I've gotten some basic stuff from industry providers that have minimal logos and definitely look civilian


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 9, 2017)

30% off on timbuk2 right now with code T24LIFE


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2017)

Take a look at Chrome

Messenger Bags & Laptop Bags | Footwear & Apparel | Chrome Industries

We have an HSI Agent on our squad who has one of their messenger bags, has had it for awhile and says it pretty tough....VERY durable. The strap is pretty much a seatbelt and buckle.  Quick cinch up, reminds me of a Vickers sling.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 12, 2017)

Grey Ghost Gear Wanderer

Ooh-Rah, for sure brother.  I've been so swamped since i got into construction I haven't even fathomed making cool sewn gear as much as I'd like.  I'm just coming off a big faux bois job and getting into timber again which will mean I'm a bit less under the pump


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 12, 2017)

Keep in mind that black is the No 1 colorway for every outdoors company in the world.  Its tactical but it blends


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 13, 2017)

Mac_NZ said:


> Keep in mind that black is the No 1 colorway for every outdoors company in the world.  Its tactical but it blends


Black does not match my eyes


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 13, 2017)

I have used a Vertex for a while and its outstanding.  

Smoke grey is not black... right?

Vertx EDC Brief


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 13, 2017)

Ordered a Timbuk2


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 13, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> Black does not match my eyes



I haven't come across a pantone called deep piercing arctic blue yet.  I'll let you know if I do though


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 13, 2017)

I was going to say Saddleback or Colson Keane...I try buy civ gear as blatantly non-Army looking as possible these days.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 13, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Saddleback



Saddleback is good stuff...pricy, but good.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 13, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> Ordered a Timbuk2



What did you go with Polar Bear?


----------



## digrar (Oct 13, 2017)

I thought this was going to be a brief case study, as opposed to the long drawn out ones we're normally subjected to.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 14, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> What did you go with Polar Bear?


Commute


----------

